# Bs Or That's The Way It Is?



## Stokescd (Jul 8, 2014)

I bought a new Outback on 5 July. During the PDI I noticed the jack was on a wood block and not on it's provided round foot. I figured it was common as a time saver to just put it on a block and I've seen many people do it but I asked anyway and the guy said "yea, we don't ever put the foot on". It was after dark when we got home and as a time saver I just put a wooden block under it too. Well we took it out for the first time this past weekend and I decided I wanted that foot on the jack leg. As it turns out the leg tube was full as asphalt. After about 20 minutes of digging it out I tried to put the foot on and the leg is out of round so it won't fit. I called Camping World this morning and talked to the service department and the tech said "They are all like that, everyone of them. You have to use pliers or Chanel-Locks to bend it out". Now if it is that simple and that is all it needs then no problem I can handle it.

So here is my question(s)... Does this sound like BS? Are they all really like that? Did anyone else have this problem? If it is a common problem then why didn't they repair it before I picked it up? Why doesn't Keystone resolve this problem at the factory? Any thoughts?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you talking about the stabilizers or the tongue jack?

Pictures would be very helpful.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

We will assume you are referring to the Tongue jack. The dealership was just too lazy to put the bottom pad on. The dealership is just trying to BS you. If the dealership is accepting them like that (oval and full of asphalt) then shame on them. Typical for CW.....


----------



## Stokescd (Jul 8, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Are you talking about the stabilizers or the tongue jack?
> 
> Pictures would be very helpful.


Sorry,Tongue Jack.


----------



## Stokescd (Jul 8, 2014)

dhdb said:


> We will assume you are referring to the Tongue jack. The dealership was just too lazy to put the bottom pad on. The dealership is just trying to BS you. If the dealership is accepting them like that (oval and full of asphalt) then shame on them. Typical for CW.....


Thanks, I kind of assumed that was the case. I just hate to take it 70 miles back up there to get it fixed.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Stokescd said:


> We will assume you are referring to the Tongue jack. The dealership was just too lazy to put the bottom pad on. The dealership is just trying to BS you. If the dealership is accepting them like that (oval and full of asphalt) then shame on them. Typical for CW.....


Thanks, I kind of assumed that was the case. I just hate to take it 70 miles back up there to get it fixed.
[/quote]

Dealer is full of it. I could maybe see if it was a used trailer, but no way on a new trailer. I had a pad on my tongue when I purchased it new. It eventually got lost somewhere on the road while in transit and I have not replaced. I just use a 4x4 wood cribbage structure adjusted to the appropriate height, I find it to be more stable.

It is not worth taking it back 70 miles to the dealer to fix, that alone will cost you over $30. All they will do is bend it back just like they are telling you to do, so save the money and do it yourself or just leave it and use wood blocking instead.

DAN


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Do you folks put the foot on top of blocks of wood also? Or just leave the foot alone?

-Gerry


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

GodFather2u said:


> Do you folks put the foot on top of blocks of wood also? Or just leave the foot alone?
> 
> -Gerry


When I had a foot (before I lost it) I used wood blocks, especially if the tongue had to be high in order to level the trailer.

DAN


----------



## Stokescd (Jul 8, 2014)

ob277rl said:


> Once you have the trailer safely connected to your hitch, raise the jack tube high enough to work on it. Depending on how deformed it is you can start with some large slip joint pliers to start reshaping it. Next if you have a short length of rigid pipe you can also use this to start reshaping the tube from the inside out. Once you have pried it out the best you can try using the pipe or some other metal object as an anvil from the inside of the tube and gently tap it with a hammer from the outside to round it out. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> PS I also use a 12"X12"4" block for some extra height in case I need it.


Thanks Robert, I'll take your advice and see if I can get it this weekend.
Chad


----------



## Stokescd (Jul 8, 2014)

TwoElkhounds said:


> We will assume you are referring to the Tongue jack. The dealership was just too lazy to put the bottom pad on. The dealership is just trying to BS you. If the dealership is accepting them like that (oval and full of asphalt) then shame on them. Typical for CW.....


Thanks, I kind of assumed that was the case. I just hate to take it 70 miles back up there to get it fixed.
[/quote]

Dealer is full of it. I could maybe see if it was a used trailer, but no way on a new trailer. I had a pad on my tongue when I purchased it new. It eventually got lost somewhere on the road while in transit and I have not replaced. I just use a 4x4 wood cribbage structure adjusted to the appropriate height, I find it to be more stable.

It is not worth taking it back 70 miles to the dealer to fix, that alone will cost you over $30. All they will do is bend it back just like they are telling you to do, so save the money and do it yourself or just leave it and use wood blocking instead.

DAN
[/quote]

Thanks Dan!


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree with everyone else that the deal is full of it. Mine was new and had the foot on it.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

That is what you get when dealing with Camping World, all the care about is the Sale then screw you. Doesnt everyone know about Lakeshore and Holman's


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I always use a wooden block on mine. Of note, I've found that four 4x6's screwed together work better than a single block. A large single block will crack due to constant expansion/contraction.


----------



## Stokescd (Jul 8, 2014)

W5CI said:


> That is what you get when dealing with Camping World, all the care about is the Sale then screw you. Doesnt everyone know about Lakeshore and Holman's


Not really. These places are no where near where I live. What Camping World offers is the opportunity to physically look through numerous RVs and compare prices and options. Also there are several Camping World dealers within the vicinity I typically camp so if there is a warranty issue I can get it resolved locally. I'm sure Lakeshore and Holman's are great companies, but I know nothing about them and I really don't want to have to call about every camper I look at to get a price. Other than that thanks for the helpful advice!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Stokescd said:


> That is what you get when dealing with Camping World, all the care about is the Sale then screw you. Doesnt everyone know about Lakeshore and Holman's


Not really. These places are no where near where I live. What Camping World offers is the opportunity to physically look through numerous RVs and compare prices and options. Also there are several Camping World dealers within the vicinity I typically camp so if there is a warranty issue I can get it resolved locally. I'm sure Lakeshore and Holman's are great companies, but I know nothing about them and I really don't want to have to call about every camper I look at to get a price. Other than that thanks for the helpful advice!
[/quote]

It really was not that bad of a response. I can tell you that had you gone to Lakeshore or Holmans you would not have needed to make this thread. That said you have a Keystone trailer and no matter where you buy it you can go to a Keystone approved repair location, thus you still have local access to repair. Maybe not front of the line but you can't really get that from Camping World either.

BTW Lakeshore is no where near me either but the cost to drive there get the trailer and drive it home, I still have over $3,000 extra in my pocket. They also dedicate trained personnel for the PDI and put what ever resources are needed to make any adjustments or corrects before you leave.

I did have an issue I found after I got home and repaired it myself but I had to spend about $50 out of pocket for parts. I call Lakeshore and all they asked for was a picture of before and after and the receipt. I had a check the next week.

So if it comes up again you now know a little about Lakeshore.


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

I went to my local dealer and told them what I would pay if I went to Lakewood and wanted the priced matched. They tried the normal stall tactics and why it's best to buy local (which I agreed about buying local). I stood my ground and I got the price matched.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JDStremel3 said:


> I went to my local dealer and told them what I would pay if I went to Lakewood and wanted the priced matched. They tried the normal stall tactics and why it's best to buy local (which I agreed about buying local). I stood my ground and I got the price matched.


Tried that here in Oregon...failed to work.

Drove from Oregon to Michigan and back...when diesel was just about $5 a gallon and *AFTER *the cost of fuel I still saved $5000 on my 301BQ by buying at Lakeshore.


----------

